# Drittanbietersperre



## TheoRost (11 Oktober 2016)

Ich habe ständig Abbuchungen auf meinem Handy und weiss, dass ich es mit einer Drittanbietersprerre verhindern kann. Aber wie genau funktioniert das ?
LG, Theo


----------



## BenTigger (11 Oktober 2016)

Rufe oder suche den Servicepunkt deines Providers an/auf und sage: "Ich will eine Drittanbietersperre"


----------



## Schauraus (22 Dezember 2016)

Ich habe das verscht bei Aldi Talk, die sagen mir das geht nicht


----------



## Hippo (22 Dezember 2016)

Dann würde ich sagen die lügen...

http://www.recht-finanzen.de/faq/7573-drittanbieter-sperren-bei-aldi-talk

Außerdem ist die Einrichtung in §45d TKG geregelt



> *Wo und wie ist die Sperrung rechtlich geregelt?*
> Die Drittanbietersperre ist ein Teil des Telekommunikationsgesetzes (TKG). Dieses wurde mit Wirkung zum 10. Mai 2012 novelliert. Konkret steht die Regelung in § 45d TKG und lautet:
> 
> _„(3) Der Teilnehmer kann von dem Anbieter öffentlich zugänglicher Mobilfunkdienste und von dem Anbieter des Anschlusses an das öffentliche Mobilfunknetz verlangen, dass die Identifizierung seines Mobilfunkanschlusses zur Inanspruchnahme und Abrechnung einer neben der Verbindung erbrachten Leistung unentgeltlich netzseitig gesperrt wird.“_



http://www.computerbetrug.de/drittanbietersperre-schutz-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy


----------



## BenTigger (23 Dezember 2016)

Dann hast du nicht das richtige gesagt.
Ich habe bei Aldi Talk die Drittanbietersperre bekommen.

Wenn es deine MMS angeht, die du erhälst, das ist nicht in der Drittanbietersperre enthalten.
(http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/abo-auf-uralt-handy.52048/#post-393119)


----------



## Ranftla (2 Januar 2017)

geht das denn bei lidl auch, ist aber vodafone oder


----------



## BenTigger (3 Januar 2017)

Das muss, per Gesetz, bei jedem  Mobilfunkanbieter gehen!


----------

